# ABA/AFT Championship results



## ABA Ohio (May 31, 2007)

The American Bass Anglers / American Fishing Tour held their National Championship Tournament on Pickwick Lake, Florence, Alabama on September 27 - October 2.
I spent an hour earlier this week writing the report up but it wouldn't enter into the system, so here's a short version.
The awards banquet was held Friday evening in the Florence - Lauderdale Coliseum. The anglers, family and friends were served dinner before the festivities started. 
The top 56 places received checks and the top 25 also received plaques.
Brandon Perkins, Tennessee Division 40 won the event with a 3 day limit (15) weighing 41.91 pounds. Brandon received a *2010* Triton 21 XS / Mercury boat package valued at over $50,000.
Second, Monte Morgan NC Division 15, 15 - 37.94 pounds.
Third, Stephen Don Perkins, father of Brandon , TN Division 40, 15 - 37.75 pounds.
Fourth, Michael Tamburello MA Division 5, 15 - 35.46 pounds.
Fifth, Terry Ezzell AL Division 117, 15 - 34.94 pounds.
Sixth, Norman Ligon AL Division 85, 15 - 34.54 pounds.
Seventh, Robert Ogle NC Division 17, 15 - 34.47.
*Eighth, Dirk Davenport Delaware, Ohio Division 93, 15 - 34.18 pounds.*
Ninth, Jeff Stoop NC Division 17, 15 - 34.12 pounds.
Tenth, Todd Glenn MS Division 116, 15 - 34.08 pounds.
*Other Ohio anglers in the money:
Denny Dabbelt Celina Division 86, 15 - 31.26 pounds.
Stan Dodson Hillsboro Division 93, 15 - 27.75 pounds.
*Big Bass each day paid* $3,640*.
Day 1 Tom Dupuis 6.42 pounds.
Day 2 Bob Edwards 6.80 pounds.
Day 3 William Sheffield 5.47 pounds.
The winner of the draw boat, a *2010* Triton 19XS / Mercury boat package was Bob Edwards. To be eligble for the drawing you had to have fished the tournament and been present when they called your name. Bob and his wife were on the way out and were almost to the door when his name was called.
Door prizes distributed at the banquet were All Pro rods, Royal Purple oil and gear lube, Power Poles, Lock - N - Haul transom savers and Early Times merchandise.

In a surprise announcement Patrick Vance SC and myself K. Barry Davis were inducted into the ABA Hall of Fame.

At the end of the evening Morris Sheehan, President of the ABA, announced the 2010 National Championship Tournament lake and dates.
*Kentucky Lake, Paris TN, first week of October.*

Visit the ABA website at www.americanbassanglers.com for more information or contact myself.


----------

